
Test Driven Interviewing - AlexeyMK
http://alexeymk.com/2017/05/06/testing-your-way-through-technical-interviews.html
======
timtamboy63
This is great! I recently went through the interview process and found that
doing this saved a lot of time. I didn't have to ask my interviewer to repeat
themselves or clarify anything in the middle of writing code.

------
realsimoburns
Brilliant article - useful framework for thinking about systems for
interviewing.

